# Multiplayer



## SuperJavaMan (21. Jul 2015)

hallo leute

Nach vielen programmierten single player games wollte ich fragen ob ihr
wisst wo ich lernen kann online games zu programmieren

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Bananabert (22. Jul 2015)

Ja.

Gehört aber schon eher in die Netzwerkprogrammierung das ganze.

Schau dir Server-Client Beispiele an. Programmiere einen Chat oder PingPong.
Und den Rest : Am besten google fragen oder spezifischer fragen.

Schau hier mal rein : 
java-game-server , netty.io

Und falls du JMonkeyEngine benutzen willst, die haben, so weit ich weiß, in Richtung Networking einige Klassen.


----------



## Major_Sauce (25. Jul 2015)

Im endeffekt ist das relativ einfach.
Wie oben schon gesagt einfach erstmal als Übung nen Chat.
Danach baust du dir nochmal nen Server und einen Client, und lässt den Server und Client wie bei einem Chat auch kommunizieren und verpackst hierbei deine Daten.
Du kannst deine Daten auf verschiedene Weisen verschicken, manche verschicken eine Position mit 3 Koordinaten zum Bleistift so:
    "playerid:4%position:192|2|156"
Andere ersetzen das ganze teilweise oder sogar ganz duch Bytes oder ähnliches, um einfach speicher zu sparen, und somit das Datenvolum so kein wie möglich zu halten (Bei Handy-Apps sehr wichtig), da kann man dann zum Beispiel "playerdi" und "position" durch 1 und 2 ersetzen:
     "1:4%2:192|2|156"
das musst du für dich entscheiden.

mfg Major


----------

